# So you have a Kindle 3, why do you want a Kindle Touch?



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

What's the advantage of the Kindle Touch over the K3? One, to me, will be looking up a word in the dictionary. The 5-way navigational tool works in the K3, but it's a bit clunky compared to tapping on a word.

Concerning size, I was thinking that the KT would be a good deal shorter than the K3, given that the keyboard is gone.


KT dimensions: 6.8" x 4.7" x 0.40" (172 mm x 120 mm x 10.1 mm)
K3 dimension: 7.5" x 4.8" x 0.335" (190 mm x 123 mm x 8.5 mm)


.7" shorter may be significant to some and not to others, considering the cost of a new Touch and a cover.

What about you? I pre-ordered a Touch, but I'm a bit on the fence.


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

I'll wait, my K3 is working fine, I have other ereaders (maybe too many) and I keep coming back to the K3... oh, and the wife would poison my coffee if I bought one more gadget.  

I'll probably wait until after next year, if ever.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

One thing for me is that I want to read my kindle without a cover. With the k3, it feels like it'll fall out of my hand when reading one handed due to the buttons being located right on the outside edge of the device. With the touch, I should be able to hold it one handed and touch the screen anywhere to turn the page while still keeping a firm grip on the kindle. 

The only time I use the keyboard is to name collections, so losing that on the front of the kindle is a big plus in appearance as far as I'm concerned. Makes it look much cleaner and just nicer. Plus if it's smaller and lighter...gravy.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't want a touch screen, but I do like the smaller form factor for traveling.  So I ordered the new basic Kindle with special offers.  My Kindle 3 will continue to be my ereader at home.

All this is partly driven by a bit of jealousy over some of the special offers I've seen.  I'm counting on those to cover most of the cost of the thing over the life of the device.  I hope Amazon doesn't disappoint me!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

It's smaller, I like the touch screen and the new x-ray.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't. I really dislike touch screens but Amazon did a fantastic job with this one. But since I only use my K3 to read, ditching the keyboard isn't worth the $


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm not ordering a Kindle Touch just yet..I did order the tablet, and a basic model with the special offers.(will be good to take with me in my purse) My keyboard 3G model is still fine for me.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

I want to be able to turn the Kindle sideways and not have to contort my thumbs to flip pages. Also, I take lots of notes when I read and I do find the tiny keyboard on the K3 fatigues me after a while. Plus, stupid as it sounds, the K3 is a tad on the clunky side when you factor the overall size versus the screen size (though the touch isn't that much smaller, really, I guess the proportions are more attractive to me).

The only thing stopping me from pulling the trigger on a Kindle Touch today is the fact it's in silver (I'm hoping for a black version) and the fact that I already pre-ordered the Fire.


----------



## bethie (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm not interested in changing at this time, though it might happen in the future. My K3 is only a few months old, and I love it dearly. I might just wait for the next big thing (color E Ink, perhaps?) before I upgrade.

I did order my husband a Kindle Touch for Christmas. He has an Ipad for work, and every time he borrows our twins' KSO, he tries to touch the screen. Every single time. He was hinting about wanting a Kindle for his birthday (yesterday), but since I knew there was probably a Kindle Touch on the way, I intentionally ignored him. He can wait for Christmas.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I bought one for my son and for myself.  We both travel a lot and the smaller, lighter KT was attractive to me for that reason.  I still love my K3 and plan to keep it.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

bethie said:


> every time he borrows our twins' KSO, he tries to touch the screen. Every single time.


Now that you mention it, I did that for about 3 weeks after I got my Kindle.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

I've said some (mean) things about touch screens, and most of the features are the same as the K3 (xray seems interesting), but I'm curious, so I'll give it a shot. If I like my K3 better, well I know some people who would love a Kindle. And if I have a change of heart and like the Kindle Touch better, well, I know people who would love a Kindle.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I find that I use the shared highlights a LOT and looking at the video of the base $79 Kindle, I see screens showing you can search, but how do you enter text?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Because I can no longer read most of the keyboard buttons on my K3.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Jesslyn said:


> I find that I use the shared highlights a LOT and looking at the video of the base $79 Kindle, I see screens showing you can search, but how do you enter text?


A button brings up an alphabet/symbol grid and you use the 5 way controller to highlight and enter letters. Slower than the keyboard I would imagine, but I don't type that much.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I just pre-ordered it. The kindle touch w/special offers. Kindle fire looks nice, but I have an iPad. The kids will get my K3.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

*You bet I do!* I love touch screens. Fingerprints, smudges, etc. don't bother me. I am excited.


----------



## WilliamG (Dec 10, 2009)

Broadus said:


> What's the advantage of the Kindle Touch over the K3? One, to me, will be looking up a word in the dictionary. The 5-way navigational tool works in the K3, but it's a bit clunky compared to tapping on a word.
> 
> Concerning size, I was thinking that the KT would be a good deal shorter than the K3, given that the keyboard is gone.
> 
> ...


If you get the Kindle case with light, the height difference is probably ZERO, since the new case is definitely taller than the Kindle Touch.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a K3 and ordered the KT3GSO.  Got that? Kindle Touch with 3g and special offers.  Why? I like smaller.  I like the page refresh - It no longer flashes between every page.  I dislike the keyboard so the lack of one is a bonus.  I like touch screens and have to remind myself that my kindle 3 is NOT a touch screen all of the time.  I like the x-ray thing.  I could see myself using that a lot with my Bible studies.  I liked that it appears we can see the book covers and perhaps even scroll through them?

Oh, and I don't currently have 3g and I want it so this is my chance.  And I don't have special offers and figured this was my chance to get them.  

And it doesn't help that I got a $150 bonus the other day. 

And I bought one for my mom for Christmas and I want to have the new one too


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Jesslyn said:


> I find that I use the shared highlights a LOT and looking at the video of the base $79 Kindle, I see screens showing you can search, but how do you enter text?


I am guessing it uses an on-screen keyboard and the 5-way controller to select letters.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't want a KT, I like my buttons on my K2.  But I love that there is now a KT for all the people who have been wanting one.  If my Zelda ever dies I will have to break down and get a 3GK3SO.  Might get a Fire for my Christmas, will read up on it.  But with a Droid, a lap top and a Kindle . . .  not really sure I can justify it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The KT looks very cool. . . .but my K3 works just fine so until it gives up the ghost or I find someone else to give it to, I'll stick with it.


----------



## Bazinga (Sep 12, 2011)

I think I'll stick to my K3, although I bought it just 2 Weeks ago and have another 2 weeks to return it for free. K4 has some size advantage, but I am not sure if I will like the touch screen. It might be a little bit more comfortable, but I am also afraid of fingerprints etc. And because the device is brand new no one can tell how good the thing works and if there are some weak design points. I think with the K3 I will stay on the safe site. 

What about processor speed, is there any difference between K3 and K4?


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

Seriously thinking of it......I have a K3 and gave my DH my old K1. He despises the K1, because he's always hitting the large page turn buttons. So, I'm thinking maybe the $99 KT for him _or_ maybe even the $79 one _or_ the KT3G for me and he gets the older K3. Can't decide.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

TLM said:


> I don't want a KT, I like my buttons on my K2. But I love that there is now a KT for all the people who have been wanting one. If my Zelda ever dies I will have to break down and get a 3GK3SO. Might get a Fire for my Christmas, will read up on it. But with a Droid, a lap top and a Kindle . . . not really sure I can justify it.


I am with you. I kept my K1 until it died and now have a K3. Still undecided on the tablet though. If my mom's K1 ever bites the dust we may get the KT and see which we prefer then.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bazinga said:


> I think I'll stick to my K3, although I bought it just 2 Weeks ago and have another 2 weeks to return it for free. K4 has some size advantage, but I am not sure if I will like the touch screen. It might be a little bit more comfortable, but I am also afraid of fingerprints etc. And because the device is brand new no one can tell how good the thing works and if there are some weak design points. I think with the K3 I will stay on the safe site.
> 
> What about processor speed, is there any difference between K3 and K4?


Amazon doesn't have processor specs on their page but note that there are two new Kindles. The "Kindle" which is the newest generation according to their terminology per their facebook page is what I'd call the K4 -- closest to the main stem. That's the one that is NOT touch but also doesn't have the keyboard. Then there's the Kindle Touch which is a sort of branch. And the Kindle Keyboard (KKbd?) -- what was K3 -- is still available.

It might also be worth noting that the new Kindle holds 1400 books. . . 2GB memory. The previous Kindle (K3/KKbd) held 3500. The KTouch holds 3000. Same amount of memory as the KKbd but I guess the touch technology needs more to work.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Not me... I have too many K3 covers -  not ready yet to replace them..


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

NightGoat said:


> I'll wait, my K3 is working fine, I have other ereaders (maybe too many) and I keep coming back to the K3... oh, and the wife would poison my coffee if I bought one more gadget.
> 
> I'll probably wait until after next year, if ever.


Totall understand this NightGoat except in my case, my husband. After I got us both iPads, he said, "Ok - no more gadgets for a while, right?" I think that meant, don't buy anymore gadgets. LOL!


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

The touch screen was a seller...it's smaller, which is a perk...and I like new technology.  But, the nuts and bolts don't seem crazy as far as an upgrade....

I wonder if the casing will be aluminum like the K2...or if it's just silver plastic...


----------



## drafter69 (Mar 21, 2009)

When I bought my Kindle 3 it was reading.....  it still does a great job.  I can't see any reason to buy the newest of the toys as they are no better for books than what I already own.    The "fire" would allow me to waste even more time "on line" than I already do......


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Went ahead and pre-ordered a Fire.  Looks like it is going to be hot seller and if I want one I don't want to wait any longer than I already will have to wait.  Plus I have about two months to think about it and cancel if I change my mind.  No harm in a pre-order, right?


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

TLM said:


> Went ahead and pre-ordered a Fire. Looks like it is going to be hot seller and if I want one I don't want to wait any longer than I already will have to wait. Plus I have about two months to think about it and cancel if I change my mind. No harm in a pre-order, right?


My thought exactly.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

TLM said:


> Went ahead and pre-ordered a Fire. Looks like it is going to be hot seller and if I want one I don't want to wait any longer than I already will have to wait. Plus I have about two months to think about it and cancel if I change my mind. No harm in a pre-order, right?


Well, you have 48 days. . . . . .


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett (May 29, 2011)

I have been looking at tablets, the only brand I have trusted to this point was Apple but with the fire I get a brand I like with a good history for supporting it's customers.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> Not me... I have too many K3 covers - not ready yet to replace them..


IA


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I had the K1 and skipped on the K2 since I couldn't see that big of a difference in features. Sure the device was thinner, and the buttons a little different, but the functionality of the device was about the same. There was a bigger difference between devices once the K3 came out. I was still happy with my K1 until the scroll wheel died, otherwise I might still be rocking the K1.

Other than a touch-screen, or no keyboard, what *features* are different between the K1 and K4 series? Different ebook capabilities? Magazine formats? Different library options? Will there be games for the K4 that aren't available on the K3? From what I have heard, all of those features are the same. Maybe the ability to rent ebooks, but that isn't something that interests me right now. I'm happy with my K3, so it looks like I will probably skip this next generation of ereader.


----------



## jbender (Oct 11, 2010)

William G. Jones said:


> I want to be able to turn the Kindle sideways and not have to contort my thumbs to flip pages. Also, I take lots of notes when I read and I do find the tiny keyboard on the K3 fatigues me after a while. Plus, stupid as it sounds, the K3 is a tad on the clunky side when you factor the overall size versus the screen size (though the touch isn't that much smaller, really, I guess the proportions are more attractive to me).
> 
> The only thing stopping me from pulling the trigger on a Kindle Touch today is the fact it's in silver (I'm hoping for a black version) and the fact that I already pre-ordered the Fire.


same here, I will wait for a version in black


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a K2 & K3 and can't justify the cost of another gadget. My MIL has my K2, if that dies I'll just have to give her the K3 & upgrade to a newer Kindle.  Oh, the sacrifices we make for family.   I am going to hold out for a larger tablet, since my DD will need something for her med-school textbooks.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The KT looks very cool. . . .but my K3 works just fine so until it gives up the ghost or I find someone else to give it to, I'll stick with it.


Same here and if I get KFire I'd still keep my K3 for reading at home..with e-ink. I love it and find the size very pleasing and ergonomically comfortable.

Was there anything written on the UI? Will there be more options for organizing content on the new Kindle e-readers? Because that is my main objection to my K3....the primitive options for organizing collections and books.

I dont use my Kindle for anything but reading, so really, I'm happy with my K3 for an e-reader. The Fire will be more of a mobile device with multiple uses.


----------



## shima (Feb 28, 2009)

I've got no interest in the Fire since it's not e-ink...the touch is intriguing, but the only thing I'd actually like about it is the X-Ray feature, which I'm hoping Amazon will get smart and roll out a software update to the K3 for us to upgrade it at some point...


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Maybe I be the few that lifestyle the keyboard. I am keeping my K3. Especially having spent more on accessories. Since I use my kindle for school. When I get a new kindle I have relearn things.

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Bazinga (Sep 12, 2011)

Another point is that the kindle fire has no 3G. So you can only use this gadget if free Wifi is available. That means most of the time, you won't use it for internet stuff most of the time, unless you are at home. But when you are at home, there is a computer that offers most comfortable internet access. So what can I do with my fire while I am not at home? Watch movies (not interesting for me, because I do not watch movies), listening to music (but therefore you'll probably have a smaller device called mp3 player) or reading a book (that is worse than on a eInk ebook reader).


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Minor point, but I think it can be used to access cloud content from any WiFi location, not just free WiFi. 

At 8GB of storage, it does seem designed to access most content from the cloud as opposed to local storage. I'll probably load a couple of favorite movies on mine, maybe some music playlists, and most of my book collection. And a bunch of apps. 

One would think we'll see a Fire 3G coming out at some point, although offering free 3G for heavy-duty streaming is going to be tough even for Amazon to do, I would think! 

In my home, we actually often have our laptops with us while we're watching TV (the multitasking disease), so having a tablet connected to Amazon content through my home WiFi is pretty appealing for our scenario.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bazinga said:


> Another point is that the kindle fire has no 3G. So you can only use this gadget if free Wifi is available. That means most of the time, you won't use it for internet stuff most of the time, unless you are at home. But when you are at home, there is a computer that offers most comfortable internet access. So what can I do with my fire while I am not at home? Watch movies (not interesting for me, because I do not watch movies), listening to music (but therefore you'll probably have a smaller device called mp3 player) or reading a book (that is worse than on a eInk ebook reader).


You can use it at a public WiFi spot too. . . and the browser will be much better than what's available with the Kindle.

Harvey, I'm not clear on your distinction between "any WiFi location" and "free WiFi".


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Must... reestablish...bond with K3....

*huggles K3 and starts rereading an old favorite.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh I'm reading on my K3 as I browse here and watch tv and refresh my email.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I wan it because...because...it's NEW!  It's a sickness!  First step to recovery is to admit you have a problem.  But I don't want to recover!  Heck, I don't even like Touch screens!  But maybe this will change my mind!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh I'm reading on my K3 as I browse here and watch tv and refresh my email.


I'm working. More or less.


----------



## grizedale (Sep 2, 2010)

So I can finally get rid of the progress bar, well looking at the screen shots it looks like I can...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

grizedale said:


> So I can finally get rid of the progress bar, well looking at the screen shots it looks like I can...


It actually looks like the progress bar is gone entirely. . . . not sure how I feel about that. But I guess I don't need to think about it until/unless I decide to get one.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I do want to get one, at some point. Then I'll pass the K3 to my hubby. But I am so confused

There are so many models now, I feel like I do when I try to buy Orange Juice. no pulp, lots of pulp, some pulp, extra pulp special magic pulp  . You get the idea.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Atunah said:


> There are so many models now, I feel like I do when I try to buy Orange Juice. no pulp, lots of pulp, some pulp, extra pulp special magic pulp . You get the idea.


I know the feeling!!! With Amazon springing 3 different models on us at once, it does seem overwhelming...at least, to me it does!!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I feel like I do when I try to buy Orange Juice. no pulp, lots of pulp, some pulp, extra pulp special magic pulp . You get the idea.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Courtesy of Dream Weaver:

There are now SO many Kindle choices that I thought this list may be helpful to some. Here are links to _all_ the Kindle models:

*NO KEYBOARD BUTTONS:*

$79 - NEW Kindle with page buttons + 5-way (no touchscreen) wi-fi only with special offers (ads) - 6" e-ink display
$109 - NEW Kindle with page buttons + 5-way (no touchscreen) wi-fi only with no ads  - 6" e-ink display

$99 - Kindle Touch wi-fi only with special offers (ads) - 6" e-ink display
$139 - Kindle Touch wi-fi only with no ads - 6" display/e-ink

$149 - Kindle Touch free 3G+wi-fi with special offers (ads) - 6" e-ink display
$189 - Kindle Touch free 3G+wi-fi with no ads - 6" e-ink display

$199 - Kindle Fire - wi-fi only - full color 7" multi-touch display

*KINDLE WITH KEYBOARD:*

$99 - K3 Kindle Keyboard wi-fi only with special offers (ads) - 6" e-ink display
$139 - K3 Kindle Keyboard wi-fi only with no ads - 6" e-ink display

$139 - K3 Kindle Keyboard free 3G+wi-fi with special offers (ads) - 6" e-ink display
$189 - K3 Kindle Keyboard free 3G+wi-fi with no ads - 6" e-ink display

$379 - Kindle DX free 3G only - 9.7" e-ink display


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I like touch screens a lot, but probably not enough to upgrade.  Heck, I'd still be on my K2 if my parents hadn't expressed interest in it--I ended up giving it to them and getting a K3 last winter.

Unless I stumble on another relative that wants an older Kindle I'm fine with just my combo of K3 and iPad 2 for all my e-reading needs.


----------



## DawnB (Sep 10, 2010)

I've been waiting for a touch screen Kindle, so I pre-ordered 2 (one for my roommate) as soon as I sat down at the computer 

I will be giving the 2 K3s to 2 of my nieces for Christmas.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I am perfectly happy with my K3 and can't see why I would want to buy any of these new devices. I really cherish my K3 and the experience of reading on it. My K3 and me - - - we're *close*.   

On the other hand, I reserve the right to change my mind at some point.  LOL


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> I like touch screens a lot, but probably not enough to upgrade. Heck, I'd still be on my K2 if my parents hadn't expressed interest in it--I ended up giving it to them and getting a K3 last winter.
> 
> Unless I stumble on another relative that wants an older Kindle I'm fine with just my combo of K3 and iPad 2 for all my e-reading needs.


That is MY combo, too. I have to say I love the touch feature of my iPad2....so the Kindle Touch is looking very interesting. I love the size without the keypad.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

People seem to want to ditch the physical keyboard, but on the least expensive new model you will have to use the five way controller to navigate around a virtual keyboard. That sounds a lot more time consuming to me.

I will get a touchscreen model when I upgrade, but the only reason I will do that is if my wi-fi K3 dies (heaven forfend) or I start traveling and really need 3G.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

R. M. Reed said:


> People seem to want to ditch the physical keyboard, but on the least expensive new model you will have to use the five way controller to navigate around a virtual keyboard. That sounds a lot more time consuming to me.


But if you rarely or never use the keyboard <raises hand> it's not that big a deal. . . and not spending money on a feature you don't need is a good thing.


----------



## jillpadz (Sep 14, 2011)

It's just G.A.S. (gadget acquisition syndrome) for me... My K3 is just 3 weeks old and works super fine as an ereader... Super happy also with my first gen iPad...

However, these folks just make the new gadgets too pretty to pass up. The pricepoint is also a big plus ü

*sigh*


----------



## YurtGirl (May 29, 2011)

I'll happily stick with my K3, but at that price point, I think I see a KTouch in my Mom's future.

She absolutely loves her K3, reads it constantly, and takes it everywhere. (And she will talk to anyone and everyone about how much she loves it. So cute!) But she has arthritis and has trouble pushing the rocker in the direction she wants. She always ends up navigating somewhere unintentionally. I hate seeing her so frustrated. 

She also constantly tries to touch the menu or touch book titles which I find interesting since she doesn't own any touch screen devices. I guess it just seems more intuitive for her. Also, I think she'll finally use the dictionary feature if I get her the Touch version.

The only problem is, she loves her lighted cover so I'll have to get that, too. I wish those would come down in price! LOL


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The KT looks very cool. . . .but my K3 works just fine so until it gives up the ghost or I find someone else to give it to, I'll stick with it.


Ditto except that I have a K2. I'm sort of disappointed that Amazon felt compelled to copy the BN reader. Is e-ink technology on the way out?


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

Shastastan said:


> Ditto except that I have a K2. I'm sort of disappointed that Amazon felt compelled to copy the BN reader. Is e-ink technology on the way out?


Unless I completely misunderstand - all of the new Kindle readers are still e-ink; only the Kindle Fire which is closer to a tablet or a rooted Nook color is LCD screen. So... not likely e-ink is going away soon


----------



## leigh7911 (Sep 16, 2011)

I just ordered my K3 two weeks ago and love it. That said, if the KT was available *now*, and not in two months, I'd be mighty tempted to return the K3 and get the Touch instead. Since it's not and I don't want to go that long without, I'll just wait and watch. If I do get it, I'll give the K3 to my sister. I can't justify two readers - almost couldn't justify one as we have six bookshelves full of paper books, many unread.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> But if you rarely or never use the keyboard <raises hand> it's not that big a deal. . . and not spending money on a feature you don't need is a good thing.


Yeah, the only time I would use the keyboard is to enter my WiFi password.


----------



## jazzy1721 (Sep 12, 2009)

I currently own the K3 and love it - gave my K2 to my brother.  I am interested in the touch screen as our phones are the window phones and love that.  Looking at the wifi only as that is what I have now.  Most places you go have free wifi available and as I only turn the wifi on when need to download it is enough for me.  I don't use the keyboard that much but the rest of the buttons the words have all worn off.  Also the right page turn no longer works plus my birthday is in November.  I think that is enough to justify the purchase of a new kindle to my husband.  He thinks that the whole kindle craze is nuts but I reminded him that my toys cost less then his.  "Harley's" have gotten more expensive.  Where as mine go down in price.  Not really all that interested in the Fire.  Got a table a few weeks ago and my husband is actually now using it.  Just did not care for it.  Was not able to do what I wanted it to do.  Had to purchase their office package to be able to do anything with word/excel.  Did not care for the way that the saving of favorites worked.  Decided to stay with my laptop.  Not really seeing anything with the fire that would entice me away from the laptop.  I told hubby to just upgrade my office package and we would call it even.  But really think I will give some heavy hints for the birthday gift of a new kindle.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Why do I want a Kindle Touch? Easy... I'm a gadget


Spoiler



wh*re


. I am not ashamed to admit it.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow, the KTouch with 3G and no special offers is only $10 less than the Fire! Hmmm. That better be some great e-reader. I look forward to hearing real-world experiences......


----------



## Bazinga (Sep 12, 2011)

Don't underestimate the eInk!

It depends what type you are.

a) you are the series and movie watcher --> kindle fire

b) you are a book-worm ----> kindle touch


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

seriously bad day, got dumped this morning about 20 mins before the new kindles showed up on the amazon homepage, needed some retail therapy, i figure kt can go with me and k3 can stay by my bed, and the fire will end up getting used by my son.  Buying new kindles was much better retail therapy than new shoes.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

When I first saw the avalanche of new Kindles I thought "I'll just get the Fire and keep my K3 as my main reader."  It took all of about 20 minutes of looking at the new stuff for me to change my mind and order a Touch as well    I've never been a big fan of the navigation on the K3, especially for things like organizing collections, and the touch controls should be much smoother.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

katy32 said:


> seriously bad day, got dumped this morning about 20 mins before the new kindles showed up on the amazon homepage, needed some retail therapy, i figure kt can go with me and k3 can stay by my bed, and the fire will end up getting used by my son. Buying new kindles was much better retail therapy than new shoes.


Retail therapy os a very good reason to buy a new Kindle. (or two)


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm quite content with my K3 for the time being. (here's a gadget girl trying to be strong... )  However, I do prefer the way the book covers are shown on the new Kindles instead of just listing the titles.  I've just recognized a "need" for an iPad so that will probably be my next purchase.  I'm not wild about the size of the Fire but am wondering if a larger version will be coming out in the nearish future.  I may wait a bit before buying an iPad, just in case. 

I do think Amazon's done an outstanding job with all of their new devices.  Keep up the good work, Jeff & Co.!


Melissa


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Amazon doesn't have processor specs on their page but note that there are two new Kindles. The "Kindle" which is the newest generation according to their terminology per their facebook page is what I'd call the K4 -- closest to the main stem. That's the one that is NOT touch but also doesn't have the keyboard. Then there's the Kindle Touch which is a sort of branch. And the Kindle Keyboard (KKbd?) -- what was K3 -- is still available.
> 
> It might also be worth noting that the new Kindle holds 1400 books. . . 2GB memory. The previous Kindle (K3/KKbd) held 3500. The KTouch holds 3000. Same amount of memory as the KKbd but I guess the touch technology needs more to work.


I wonder if the 1400 books is just them being more honest, since I know I'm not the only one to have to suffer endless resets when I had a large number of items and quite a few collections, even though I wasn't close to the stated maximum numbers for the K3. So in reality the K3 did not support the holding of 3500 books. It might have held them but you'd have trouble accessing them. I know some people were told by CS to cut down on the number of books.

If that keyboard involves the five way and not just touch, that is probably a deal breaker for me. I have a brand new K3 (replacing my original K3 that had the small crack and had been acting flakey and sometimes not accessing the 3G.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

K3 works for me. If it ain't broke....


----------



## boquet (Jul 24, 2011)

One thing besides the amount of books it holds is the battery life. I noticed it's one month instead of two months. 

This is the only thing stopping me from returning mine (I got it less than a month ago) and pre ordering one of these...

What to do?!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

With the new basic "Kindle", I think the difference in number of books and battery life is because they used less memory and a smaller battery to save costs.  It's an entry level device that will appeal to a LOT of people. . .and may be attractive to parents who want to get their kids one.  But they have options with more features for those who want that.  Overall, it allows them to cover more of the prospective market. . . . a good strategy, I'd say.


----------



## grama (Jul 26, 2011)

I will be getting a Ktouch, even tough i bought my K3 just couple of months ago. It's smaller and also navigating and using the dictionary will be easier/faster ( i use the dictionary a lot, since english is not my primary language and i'm reading 'a song of ice and fire)

I will give my K3 to someone in the family probably.


----------



## RedTash (Aug 14, 2011)

Great thread!  I'm buying my first Kindle (and one for my Grand Prize winner), and it's a tough call.  I was set to buy one of the old models, then these new ones were announced.  Now I'm not sure!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

My K3 is everything I wanted, so I am sticking with it. I just want to read, and I can do that very nicely on the K3. 

I have my iPhone if I want to play with a touch screen and pretty colors, but I haven't even downloaded the Kindle app for it because I prefer the pearl e-ink display for actually reading.

However, I think my great frugality and self control in not buying the new Kindles deserves a reward, don't you? With that in mind, I'm going to buy some of those books that I thought were just a little too expensive. I'll still save money.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Seamonkey said:


> If that keyboard involves the five way and not just touch, that is probably a deal breaker for me.


No, no, if you buy a Touch, then the keyboard is touch. The Touch model doesn't even have a 5-way. But if you buy the $79 model, then you navigate the on-screen keyboard with the 5-way.

One sad little thing I thought of - I enjoy the feature (both in books I read and books I publish) of being able to jump chapters by pressing left or right on the 5-way. On the touch models, of course that won't be available. Of course, you can tap for the menu, go to the table of contents, and pick the chapter you want... well for better or worse, this makes me love my K3 just a little bit more.


----------



## Edie Claire (Jun 25, 2011)

Okay, I'm relieved. I just bought my first K3 over the summer and thought the new ones would make me wish I had waited...but not really. Touchscreens and I don't get along (I am tempted to throw my husband's Blackberry out the window on a daily basis) and I wouldn't want to go down in battery life and lose my keyboard just to save a few bucks, either. As for the Fire--just not ready yet. It took me this long to get a Kindle, for heaven's sake! Besides, I like e-ink. So...here's another that will be holding onto her new K3 indefinitely. (And another who's waiting for the cost of those sweet lighted covers to come down a bit!)


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't


----------



## RobertK (Aug 2, 2010)

If I were buying a Kindle, I'd maybe go for the touch over the keyboard, but I don't see a need to switch. Although, I do like the new Lighted Cover a lot more.

I wish I had the $ for a Fire if for no other reason than to make use of the movie watching.


----------



## Bazinga (Sep 12, 2011)

But when do you have time to watch a movie except you are at home? And at home you'd prefer a larger screen to watch your movie


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

Bazinga said:


> But when do you have time to watch a movie except you are at home? And at home you'd prefer a larger screen to watch your movie


maybe, maybe not.........I haven't owned a TV for 3 years and I am quite accustomed to watching movies and TV shows on my laptop, so maybe I won't have much problem with watching the occasional movie on the Fire.

Although truth be told, videos are not one of my top reasons for getting the Fire anyway, so maybe my opinion doesn't count for much on that matter........

Edited to return to the thread topic  I ordered the Kindle Touch because the navigation and keyboard on the K3 have never been all that comfortable for me, and I'm hoping navigation on the Touch will work better for me. The K3 keyboard drove me especially crazy because I couldn't see the keys well without my glasses and a light on in the room (which negated the impact of the font adjustment and my beloved amazon lighted cover to some degree). And even with glasses and decent lighting I often mistype things on those tiny keys.....so you could say the Touch is a bit of an experiement for me


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> One sad little thing I thought of - I enjoy the feature (both in books I read and books I publish) of being able to jump chapters by pressing left or right on the 5-way. On the touch models, of course that won't be available. Of course, you can tap for the menu, go to the table of contents, and pick the chapter you want... well for better or worse, this makes me love my K3 just a little bit more.


oooh that's a good point I had not though of yet.......


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You can use it at a public WiFi spot too. . . and the browser will be much better than what's available with the Kindle.
> 
> Harvey, I'm not clear on your distinction between "any WiFi location" and "free WiFi".


I was just referring to the fact that you have to pay for access in some WiFi hotspots, while other WiFi locations offer it for free. Regardless, the Kindle models can be used in either type of hotspot.

(Sorry, just saw your post, Ann. It's been crazy around here!)


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

I'll give the Kindle Touch a try when it hits stores. If I like it more than my K3 after my hands-on tinkering at a store, I'll ask for one for Christmas and give my mom my K3 as her Christmas gift (she wants one, but won't buy one for herself, and she also hates touchscreens, so the K3 would definitely be for her).


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Bazinga said:


> But when do you have time to watch a movie except you are at home? And at home you'd prefer a larger screen to watch your movie


When I'm sitting at my 17th soccer practice for the week, or choir practice. When I'm on the treadmill in the exercise room with no TV. When my kids are watching the Disney Channel shows and I can't handle another second of them, I can watch a "mom" movie.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Luvmy4brats said:


> When I'm sitting at my 17th soccer practice for the week, or choir practice. When I'm on the treadmill in the exercise room with no TV. When my kids are watching the Disney Channel shows and I can't handle another second of them, I can watch a "mom" movie.


I used to watch TV shows all the time on my iTouch at lunch time. And that was only a 3 inch screen...was still good! That's why I imagine a 7" device will be perfect for me.

I also downloaded/rented movies for airline flights.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Bazinga said:


> But when do you have time to watch a movie except you are at home? And at home you'd prefer a larger screen to watch your movie


Some people travel a lot for work and watch movies on their tablets on the plane or in the hotel room.

I do that sometimes, but the main reason I need a bigger screen on my tablet is I do a lot of reading and marking up PDFs of scholarly researcher articles. And a lot of those are 8.5x11" documents and my iPad's screen is already a tad small for that really. So I have no interest in a 7" tablet personally. 9.7" is the absolute smallest I'd ever want to go.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> Some people travel a lot for work and watch movies on their tablets on the plane or in the hotel room.
> 
> I do that sometimes, but the main reason I need a bigger screen on my tablet is I do a lot of reading and marking up PDFs of scholarly researcher articles. And a lot of those are 8.5x11" documents and my iPad's screen is already a tad small for that really. So I have no interest in a 7" tablet personally. 9.7" is the absolute smallest I'd ever want to go.


That may be why I may cancel my Fire pre-order and await the iPad 3, the hoped-for larger Kindle tablet, or perhaps the Asus Transformer 2. I've started measuring diagonally printed pages to get a better idea of screen sizes, and I'm not sure I will be content with 7" for what I anticipate doing with a tablet.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Broadus said:


> That may be why I may cancel my Fire pre-order and await the iPad 3, the hoped-for larger Kindle tablet, or perhaps the Asus Transformer 2. I've started measuring diagonally printed pages to get a better idea of screen sizes, and I'm not sure I will be content with 7" for what I anticipate doing with a tablet.


Yep. Even with a 9.7" screen, a lot of documents I end up having to read/work on in landscape viewing half a page at a time which is less than ideal. Namely for things like scholarly journal articles that are two or three columns of text, that's thus too small to read looking at the full page in portrait orientation. Most docs with a single column of text I can do in portrait, especially with the Goodreader apps easy tool for cropping off empty margins and thus zooming in on the text. But anything with multiple columns is a pain and I tend to just end up printing them out.


----------



## Snorkledorf (Oct 18, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I do want to get one, at some point. Then I'll pass the K3 to my hubby. But I am so confused
> 
> There are so many models now, I feel like I do when I try to buy Orange Juice.


The Paradox of Choice by Barry Schwartz is about exactly that. 

Here's my TLR view:

I ordered my K3 the day it was announced from over here in Japan, but they refused my immediate attempt to order the KT. That's a nasty aftertaste, and a loss of an impulse buy (and brownie points) for them. So with my customer experience a bit tarnished compared to a year ago, it's up to them to convince me. Let's see what's good.

The full refresh being relegated to once every few page turns is something I really want. The Chinese Duokan firmware already does this on my K3 and I love it, but other than that feature and the way it handles PDF display, I prefer the regular Kindle OS. I hope a future update adds this one to the K3 since it's obviously not a hardware thing.

The touch screen for selecting. Oh yes.

Drawbacks:

Am I correct in thinking that they still haven't implemented a bookshelf view? The screenshots of the Kindle _store_ look lovely, but the shots of the onboard library still show that naked list. It seems like a minor aesthetic thing, but personally I'd purchase the KT solely for this feature.

The loss of physical page-turn buttons. Other than the way the K2i's buttons hinged inward and so were difficult to press accidentally, I love the K3 button layout. Having both Next and Previous page buttons on both sides is great. And does the KT now need 2 taps to do what one press of the Back button does now (tap at the top for Menu, then Back)?

I don't see a previous-page tap zone on the right side. Is there no way to navigate if I hold it in my right hand?

Like Eltanin Publishing said, the loss of the 5-way means no quick-&-easy jumping between chapters (in a properly formatted book) by clicking left and right. I've been known to use Calibre to re-convert books from mobi to mobi format just to make it enable those chapter markers.

Neutral:

I haven't read anything about the screen being a jump in clarity the way the K3's pearl screen was over the K2. That was a very dramatic change!

Having a touch keyboard is nifty, but isn't a deciding factor for me.

I haven't read anything about the mediocre PDF display having been improved.

4GB memory, just like the K3. Where'd Moore's Law go?

Unconvinced about the lighter shell color, but I'd have to see it for myself. K3 graphite is wonderful and I never wanted to skin it.


----------



## jonathanbloom (Mar 12, 2010)

I own a K3, I went for touch because I used a Nook Simple Touch at a store and liked it. I also like the XRay feature.


----------



## KevinMcLaughlin (Nov 11, 2010)

My reason for considering a Kindle Touch is simple: my wife stole my Kindle3 3g model!  =)  And after swearing up and down she'd never use an ereader, too.  

So I'll probably be picking some new Kindle model. Getting tired of reading on my Droidx2 phone.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

My life would be seriously diminished without my Kindle. For the last few months I've been considering a second Kindle3 because I've been concerned that the new Kindle would only be the Kindle Touch or Fire. I didn't want to trust my future to a Kindle Touch which is a real unknown for me or a tablet which I know I don't want.

So, when the new ones came out it took me about, oh, five minutes to order the Kindle Basic. It took UPS 38 hours to get it to me in Mexico. I'm delighted with it. It is my main ereader now and my K3 will stay home and be my backup and bathroom reader. Hey, at my age, I'm doing more and more reading in the bathroom.

For me it wasn't Kindle3 or Touch. I will eagerly await reports from the early adopters on the Kindle Touch. I live people talking about the new Kindles, for good or ill, as if they've seen one.


----------



## MsBea (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a K3 wifi only. Once I was away from home and wanted to download a blog and I found I couldn't  , another time after using my IPad, I went to read on my kindle and started touching the screeen and then realized it didnt' have touch   so for those reasons, I ordered a Touch with 3G - I will NOT be inconvenienced again


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Snorkledorf said:


> I don't see a previous-page tap zone on the right side. Is there no way to navigate if I hold it in my right hand?


It depends whether you can swipe. Bezos bragged that you don't HAVE to swipe, but what if you want to? Does it work? You don't have to swipe across the whole screen. With nook color, with either thumb (or finger, or whatever), you can move your thumb just a small distance, either pulling towards the edge or pushing away, to go in either direction. I hope that that is an option on the kindle. I bet it will be - a lot of people like to swipe.


----------



## jonathanbloom (Mar 12, 2010)

In a demo on YouTube the rep showed swiping.


----------



## vlapinta (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a K2 which I love, but its a little heavy with the Oberon cover on it. I love a touch screen. Pressing the buttons annoys me. I am used to my iphone and ipad. Hubbie says no more gagets! Not being able to download library content to my K2 (wirelessly) bummed me out the other night. I was able to download it to my ipad with the kindle app on it though. I decided to pull the trigger on the Ktouch because I am going to carry it in my purse. I don't like reading on my iphone because its too small. I will keep my K2 as my bedroom reader. A girl has to have options, lol!


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

vlapinta said:


> I have a K2 which I love, but its a little heavy with the Oberon cover on it. I love a touch screen. Pressing the buttons annoys me. I am used to my iphone and ipad. Hubbie says no more gagets! Not being able to download library content to my K2 (wirelessly) bummed me out the other night. I was able to download it to my ipad with the kindle app on it though. I decided to pull the trigger on the Ktouch because I am going to carry it in my purse. I don't like reading on my iphone because its too small. I will keep my K2 as my bedroom reader. A girl has to have options, lol!


That is similar to my story, too <g>. i have a K3 3G...and love it...except I really, really want a Kindle Touch (and ordered the 3G one). I love touch screens. Thus, my iPad2 and smartphone. I already justified that I will carry my Kindle Touch everywhere and have my K3 at home, too. PLUS, how nice will it be to have a baxkup...just in case?ni dooooo tend to worry about what if....


----------

